# fort pickins



## jkw1119 (Apr 15, 2013)

hello all....i was just wondering where are all the folks that fish out at pickins are..i i am new to pff and i'm hoping i'm in the right spot. the wife and i are local and we fish out there almost every weekend...I was just hoping to chat with some more locals


----------

